
Ask HN: When to negotiate equity during spinoff - throwaway_rsu
I&#x27;m an employee at a subsidiary of a corporation. If the subsidiary were to get VC investment and spin off from the parent company, equity may be offered to existing employees.<p>What is the right time to begin discussing this with manager? If I wait until zero-day of the spin-off, is it too late. Or do negotiations start at that point.
======
Spoom
Unless you were Director / VP / C-level or above, I wouldn't expect to see
anything.

